# Trying to post updates for the LOTR on Prime Show thread



## Varking (Feb 27, 2019)

But it seems after I shared the map in the OP, any other links I post or add are all flagged as spam. Just trying to add these to the main post of the thread to keep it up to date so forum members dont have to go anywhere else to find the latest news. 

I get this message: 


> Your content can not be submitted. This is likely because your content is spam-like or contains inappropriate elements. Please change your content or try again later. If you still have problems, please contact an administrator.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 27, 2019)

Let me check with the admin. We had a large spam attack this morning and a setting may have been changed in error. I'll update you asap.

What were you trying to post when you got the error?


----------



## Varking (Feb 27, 2019)

I cant post it but its three links with descriptions to three articles about the show, the security, people wanted to audition, the budgets etc.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks, we'll review and I'll let you know ASAP


----------

